# The Ceatles are the New ESPN Coverboys



## E.H. Munro

Yes, that's right, Pierce, Allen, and Garnett grace the cover of the latest issue of ESPN- The Coffee Table Spill Catcher. Does anyone know if there's an ESPN version of the SI cover curse?


----------



## pokpok

i need to pick that up:clap:


----------



## cgcatsfan

Nah, no curse. We're going to kick serious butt this year.


----------



## agoo

They're on the SI cover too.


----------



## Avalanche

agoo101284 said:


> They're on the SI cover too.


and KG's on the SLAM cover


----------



## Premier

Garnett's "Ceatles" is a horrible nick-name.


----------



## Premier

Sports Illustrated:










SLAM magazine:


----------



## Avalanche

Love KG being back in the spotlight, tended to get forgotten hiding away in minny


----------



## Avalanche

Premier said:


> Garnett's "Ceatles" is a horrible nick-name.


he runs with "3 headed monster" most of the time lol


----------



## Aznboi812

ray allen's privates are barcoded


----------



## E.H. Munro

Aznboi812 said:


> ray allen's privates are barcoded


His fly was down, and Jesus's Shuttleworth was flying free.


----------



## pokpok

ehmunro said:


> His fly was down, and Jesus's Shuttleworth was flying free.


lolololol :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pimped Out

> Garnett's "Ceatles" is a horrible nick-name.


I agree


----------



## mrsister

People keep emphasizing how the Celtics are still Pierce's team, but in every picture I see, Garnett is prominently in the middle. I realize a lot of it is because of his height and the position he plays, but it still gives the impression that KG is the focal point of the Celtics. On both covers, not only are Pierce and Allen to the side, but they are also behind Garnett. Not that that's a bad thing, but maybe they should stop saying it's Pierce's team. It really shouldn't be any one person's team anyway. It's the Celtics.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

you are looking into that way too much...there are 2 simple reasons why garnett is the "center" of the photos...one is because he was the big blockbuster acquisition....but the main one is how the picture looks...allen and pierce are the same size and KG is a monster....no brainer...think about if either of those magazines with all 3 had pierce in the front and kg and allen on the sides...it would look lopsided...if pierce was 7 ft anf kg 6'6 it would be the same thing with pierce in the middle


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Premier said:


> Garnett's "Ceatles" is a horrible nick-name.



i believe he only used that cuz they were in london


----------



## Causeway

Premier said:


> Garnett's "Ceatles" is a horrible nick-name.


agree.


----------



## E.H. Munro

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> Premier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Garnett's "Ceatles" is a horrible nick-name.
> 
> 
> 
> i believe he only used that cuz they were in london
Click to expand...

The Ceatles has no soul, I prefer The GAP Band.


----------



## Avalanche

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?page=mag-celtics


> It was 8 a.m. in early September, and Garnett was … late? Usually the first one in the gym, he walked in and found Paul Pierce, who already had been there long enough to work up a thick sweat. Pierce was too busy doing sit-ups and pounding the treadmill to offer a drawn-out hug. When KG looked through the window at the indoor court, he realized he wasn't even the second Celtic to have started his day. Ray Allen, also dripping, bolted around the floor, launching jumpers at a feverish pace.
> 
> Garnett looked back at Pierce, now grunting on the pull-up bar, then once again at Allen, now walking into the weight room to pick up some dumbbells. And that's when it hit the 12-year pro: He was with kindred spirits.
> 
> "When I'm in the gym, I see mugs looking at me like, What's wrong with him?" KG says, clenching his fists while his voice rises with each word. "I was looking at Ray and P the same way. But inside I was like, Yeah! This is what I'm talking about! That right there told me a lot about how we are going into this year."





> One example of that came on Oct. 6, when the Celtics beat the Raptors, 89-85, in their preseason opener in Rome. Midway through the third, Garnett's smothering defense caused Toronto's Chris Bosh to lose the ball near midcourt. A scramble ensued, and both Allen and Pierce, along with Garnett, dove for the rock like second-round draft picks playing for a guaranteed contract. Four days later, in London against KG's old Timberwolves, they all hit the deck again, this time on separate occasions, to fight for a loose ball. Three maximum-salaried All-Stars hurling themselves to the hardwood in the preseason?
> 
> Kindred spirits, for sure.


----------



## P-Dub34

I love reading stuff like that!


----------



## Avalanche

P-Dub34 said:


> I love reading stuff like that!


A lot of the stuff that is going on behind the scenes is getting me hyped up... the more that these guys get to know each other and trust becomes a non-issue the better the team as a whole will be


----------



## AllEyezonTX

*A Fresh Coat of Celtic Green*

ESPN The Magazine










Kevin Garnett has always been the crazy one, the one who looks as if he's hopped into the shower in full gear and sneakers. His workout sessions are legendary, causing trainers to marvel and onlookers to gawk. Rookies in Minnesota have been awed. Vets working out in Vegas this summer were humbled. The force of his focused glare has made arena attendants afraid of saying the wrong thing at the wrong time. You know, stuff like "You okay?" or "Want some Gatorade?"

It's the kind of crazy that helped make the 31-year-old Garnett the biggest thing to hit the Celtics since Larry Legend himself. Which is why, when KG first stepped into the Celtics' training facility in Waltham, Mass., he came brandishing what was sure to be a fresh ethos: Prepare as intensely as you play.

Instead, KG was the one who got the lesson.

It was 8 a.m. in early September, and Garnett was … late? Usually the first one in the gym, he walked in and found Paul Pierce, who already had been there long enough to work up a thick sweat. Pierce was too busy doing sit-ups and pounding the treadmill to offer a drawn-out hug. When KG looked through the window at the indoor court, he realized he wasn't even the second Celtic to have started his day. Ray Allen, also dripping, bolted around the floor, launching jumpers at a feverish pace.

Garnett looked back at Pierce, now grunting on the pull-up bar, then once again at Allen, now walking into the weight room to pick up some dumbbells. And that's when it hit the 12-year pro: He was with kindred spirits.

"When I'm in the gym, I see mugs looking at me like, What's wrong with him?" KG says, clenching his fists while his voice rises with each word. "I was looking at Ray and P the same way. But inside I was like, Yeah! This is what I'm talking about! That right there told me a lot about how we are going into this year."


----------



## Avalanche

Merged as i already had it posted, but its a great article TX


----------



## AllEyezonTX

yeah, I searched before I posted (I missed this post)- I knew this was too good for you guys not to have already seen it.


----------

